# Gifhorner Sonntagsrunde



## wohlenberg (21. Januar 2009)

Regelmäßige Sonntagsrunde Gifhorn und Umgebung.

Wir sind 4 MTB-verrückte UHUs (>40J) aus der Umgebung (Meine, Leiferde) und fahren regelmäßig bei fast jedem Wetter, also auch jetzt, von 8:30 bis 12:00, damit wir rechtzeitig zum Futtern zurück sind.
Strecke ca 50 km je nach Lust und Wetter mit hohem Trailanteil (Okertrail, Allerkanal usw.)
(Fast) regelmäßige Kaffeepause so gegen 9-10 im Casarino gegenüber der Nicolaikirche (..da freuen sich die Nicolais von jefis und wohlenberg). 

Unsere Spikes haben schon den Schlossee, den Waldsee, den Tankumsee und das Viehmoor perforiert...

Weitere Sonntagsmorgensfrühaufsteher können sich uns gerne anschließen.

Happy Trails
wohlenberg


----------



## jefis (22. Januar 2009)

Auch ich kann euch nur herzlich Einladen mitzuradeln. Wie Wohlenberg schon gesagt hat gibt es auch anspruchsvolle Trails in der Heide. 
Und ein Milchkaffee am Sonntagmorgen zur Halbzeitpause ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Also einfach vorbeikommen und Spaß haben. 

Gruß jefis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tardan (8. Februar 2009)

oh cool, das hört sich gut  bin zwar etwas jünger (29), aber das ist hoffentlich kein problem für euch. habe zwar noch meine bike klamotten in kartons, aber die findet man sicher auch bald. 

fahrt ihr jeden sonntag? oder nach zuruf am samstag? weil ich weiß jetzt noch nicht ganz genau, an welchem sonntag im februar ich zeit hätte. 

habt ihr nen tip für ne fahrradkarte für gifhorn und umgebung? weil bis jetzt habe ich nur ne autokarte und kenne die gegend gar nicht


----------



## BontyRaceOR (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse Heidesand


----------



## wohlenberg (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tardan
Das mit "jeden Sonntag" kannst Du wörtlich nehmen. Zwar sind nicht immer alle dabei, aber etwas geht immer. Am 15. gehts allerdings von Ilsenburg auf den Brocken (mit spikes), falls es in den nächsten Tagen nicht zuviel Neuschnee gibt. Am 22. ist dann wieder Sonntagsrunde "as usual". Schau doch mal vorbei.

Thema Karte: So langsam brauche ich hier in der Gegend keine mehr. Bei Bedarf schaue ich in die digitale TOP-50. 

happy trails
wohlenberg


----------



## Timbozim (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin Tourenmäßig wegen meinem dicken Freerider nicht so gut gewappnet, gehe lieber in die extreme Richtung.
Treffe ich hier in Gifhorn auf Gleichgesinnte? Vielleicht kann man mal was zusammen starten. Meldet euch einfach per PN oder so.

Sorry, wollt mich nicht in eure Sonntagsrunde einmischen, wenns meinem Knie besser gehen würde, würde ich mit euch fahren 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## wohlenberg (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tim
Ich befürchte, dass für Dein Torque die Gifhorner Gegend ein wenig zu flach ist. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das Torque zum Beispiel mit NNs statt MMs auch hinlänglich flachland- und trailtauglich wäre.
Bis dahin gute Besserung fürs Knie

wohlenberg
 apropos Wohlenberg: Abfahrt fürs Torque


----------



## Burn-y (18. Februar 2009)

> Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das Torque zum Beispiel mit NNs statt MMs auch hinlänglich flachland- und trailtauglich wäre.


 


> gehe lieber in die extreme Richtung.


 


Mische mich da mal mit ein. Bin auch so einer wie der Tim. 
Und wenns keine Berge gibt, dann bauen wir halt welche. Zur Not aus Holz. Und gaaanz flach ist Gifhorn auch nicht. Man muß nur wissen wo man suchen muß. Aber wir werden es auch nicht mit gelben Säcken an den Bäumen markieren. 
Aber wenn jemand auch Lust hat bei sowas mit zu machen ist er herzlich willkommen!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Timbozim (18. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Wohlenberg Tipp Mr. Wohlenberg! Das werde ich demnächst mal ausbrobieren. 
Der Berg liegt irgendwo Nordöstlich von Leiferde oder? Sind dort ein paar schöne Trails oder sogar was zum Springen vorzufinden?

Wo fahrt ihr immer lang?
Ich fahre in Gf am Katzenberg, im gegenüberliegenen Krankenhauswald (Rampe), im Wald am Mühlenmuseum, und demnächst wollen Benny und ich mal gucken was man so alles in dem kleinen Waldstück hinter dem Schützenplatz GF machen kann.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass es im Harz bald wieder grün und halbwegs trocken ist


----------



## wohlenberg (19. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit springen in der Dalldorfer Kiesgrube, gleich hinterder Abfahrt Wohlenberg. Höhe ca 7 m!!
wohlenberg


----------



## jaMAIKa (21. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen liebe Gemeinde, ich denke ich werde mich früher oder später mal bei euch einklinken.
Ich 34 Isenbüttel und mein Kumpel 45 Oslos machen auch Regelmäßig Sonntagstouren, denke da sollte man sich mal treffen.
50 Km ist auch für uns evtl schaffbar 
Lieblingsstrecke Nordtangete Nuttenparkplatz nach richtung Jawoll ... und Katzenberg, möchte aber mehr in der Gegend erforschen.


Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wohlenberg (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo Maik
..fände ich toll.
Teste mal die Verlängerung Jawoll in Richtung Winkel am Kanal entlang. Bis auf eine Stelle alles fahrbar.
Heute wars ne genz schöne Schlammschlacht.
Melde Dich am besten vorher per PN, damit wir uns nicht verpassen.

wohlenberg


----------



## votec_m (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wo trefft ihr euch? Weiß zwar nicht, ob ich 50km packe, habe aber keine Lust mehr alleine durch die Wälder zu radeln.


----------



## jefis (20. Juli 2009)

Hey,

auf dem Schloßplatz im Cassarino. So zwischen 09.30 und 10.00. 
Haben da aber schon 15-20 KM runter. 3 Leute aus Leiferde und 1 aus Meine. Treffen uns so Höhe Ribbesbüttel und Winkel und dann am Kanal oder Heide zum Kaffee trinken.
Im Augenblick ist Ferienzeit. Zwei nicht dabei. Wenn du Lust hast jederzeit.


MFG Jens


----------



## votec_m (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens,

na super. Wo trefft Ihr euch in Leiferde? Komme ebenfalls aus dem Örtchen.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## jefis (20. Juli 2009)

Na das passt ja.

Bernd und Andreas kommen aus der Gänseweide, und ich komme aus der Siedlung. Um 8.30 Uhr auf dem Gilder Weg. Fahre meistens in die Gänseweide um die anderen abzuholen. Danach nach Winkel usw.
Je nach Laune. Fester Termin auf jedenfall in Gifhorn Kaffee trinken.

Wieviel Jahreskilometer machst du so??! 
Bin selbst noch nicht ganz so fit wie die anderen, hatte eine Knie-OP.:heul
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?
Jetzt Sonntag Zeit zum Kennenlernen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## votec_m (20. Juli 2009)

Jahreskilometer habe ich beim MTB noch nicht gezählt. Kilometer zur Arbeit dieses Jahr ca. 1200. Ansonsten wollte ich dieses Jahr mal wieder den Marathon (klein) in Altenau mitfahren. Zwei Wochen davor habe ich mir aber nen Virus eingefangen. Komme jetzt erst wierder so langsam in den Tritt. Bei meiner geliebten Brockentour von Ilsenburg aus war ich vor zwei Wochen aber kurz vor ko**en. Also muß noch fleißig trainieren bis es wieder richtig krachen kann.

Wohne im Posener Ring und den Sonntag habe ich bereits eingeplant. Wollen wir uns gegen 8:30 bei Penny treffen?

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jefis (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Thomas.

Also Sonntag 8.30 Uhr bei Penny. Klingt Gut deine Leistungen. Gleiches Niveau. Passt schon.
Mehr beim Kaffee am Sonntag. Sind so gegen 12.00 Uhr zurück.
Termin für die Frauen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## votec_m (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jens,

drehe um 18:00 eine Feierabendrunde - hast Du Lust?


----------



## wohlenberg (30. Juli 2009)

Aus dem Urlaub zurück - mit etlichen Dolomiten-Höhenmetern in den Beinen - u.a. große Fanes-Sennes-Runde.
Sonntag bin ich wieder mit dabei.

wohlenberg


----------

